# How to check Starrett 199 Precsion Level??



## Ajax123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi 

Does anyone have any advice on what I should check when evaluating the quality of a used Starrett 199 Level? I seen one for sale and was wondering if there are some simple things I can do verify the level is in good condition.  I do not know if you are out there watching Richard King, but I was in the class you had in Oakland recently.  Thanks in advance and have a great day!

Thanks
Ray


----------



## genec (Jun 20, 2013)

turn it end for end and see if it reads the same as before.


----------



## Richard King (Jun 20, 2013)

Ray,

First look at the bottom and see if you can still see the scraping.  Starrett  scraping is more a narrow 1/16" wide  x 1/4" long cross hatch flake then a square cut like I taught you scrape mark.  Then do what Genec said.  Set it on something level and end for end it.  I sometime will set it on a granite plate and lay a machinist square next to it or use a lead pencil and mark along the side and one end, check the exact line the bubble is on and pick it up with one hand and turn the level 180 deg's and set it back down and the bubble should g back to the same line or only one off.  Check the hing point 25 to 30 % from each end.  Then you can do one more thing on the 199 level place your thumbs in the ends and push down and see if the bubble moves.  Your checking to be sure the bottom is scraped flat and not high in the middle.  If it is out, there is a slotted screw on top, remove it and adjust the screw under it so the bubble reads the same.  You will see you need to only move it 1/2 what it is off.  I usually only adjust on one side, meaning: check, flip, check, flip back to original spot and adjust, then repeat until your happy.


----------



## Ajax123 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey thanks for the advice Genec and Richard!   Richard hope everything is going well?  Work is very busy here and hard to find time to do much else.  

Ray


----------



## Richard King (Jun 20, 2013)

Ajax123 said:


> Hey thanks for the advice Genec and Richard!   Richard hope everything is going well?  Work is very busy here and hard to find time to do much else.
> 
> Ray




I am swamped, just finished scraping the bed ways and saddle of  Nippon Centerless Grinder today...was a dandy...worn out as I believe it was a WW2.  It was using grease as a lubricant and it acted like lapping compound I think.  I leave Sunday and will drive to Milwaukee to teach a class at Busch who makes the straight-edges.  They have the same issues much of the Industry has,  the old time scrapers died and didn't teach the younger guys how to scrape "good".   Then I am stopping in Madison and show Chris the fellow who is in the Army and had volunteered to host the WI class, but not enough interest made us cancel a class.  I plan on spending 10 -15 hours teaching him one on one so he can recondition his Atlas Lathe.   I am very proud of my kids (Students who have come forward to help answer scraping questions on here.  Thanks everyone!
Rich

PS:  Good luck on the level Ray!


----------



## george wilson (Jul 5, 2013)

I have one of those 199's. They are scraped a bit hollow on their bases. Whenever I level my lathe,I make sure the base sits in the same spot on the parallels I put on the lathe's bed. Like,2" in from each end. The base could be marked with a Sharpie where the level meets contact for consistent readings if you wish. I also have the 12" "Mechanic's " level.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 7, 2013)

I just helped align 2 Nardini Lathe's and inside the maintenance manual it told you to set a precision level on top of the cross slide and start near the head stock and either zero the level with the earth using a feeler gage or level the machine with it's leveling screws.  Then rapid the saddle to the right and move it to the tailstock end and adjust the twist out of bed.  I also double checked that with the King-Way Level my Dad Invented.  I have attached a picture showing how it sets on the lathe bed and is adjustable and locks to all configurations of bed ways.  I tell my students that if you use a gage bock under the level you need to do what George suggests to be sure you anchor or mark how and where they sit.  As if the lathe bed way where you set the block is worn the reading could be effected by just moving the bock to a different location under the level sitting in the same place.   I hope you get what I mean.  Or just sit the level on the cross-slide or compound and use the saddle to move along the bed and follow the path the tool bit will travel.
Rich


----------



## Ajax123 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey Thanks Richard and Greorge for the very detailed information on using the level. It is very helpful!

Ray


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 8, 2013)

genec said:


> turn it end for end and see if it reads the same as before.



That is the best way I know of testing one.


----------



## Ajax123 (Jul 9, 2013)

I did purchase the level.  It has some scratches along the base. Otherwise it looks in good condition, most of the handscraping marks are visable.  I placed it on a flat surface and checked the bubble position then turned it 180 and it came close to the original position.  It was within one tic mark.  

Ray


----------

